
Maintain an automated networked database? GraphOn wants to sue you - echair
http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=9697
======
noonespecial
Make any money? Do something useful that people want? There's a line out the
door of people who do neither who'd like to get money without creating wealth
by suing you.

Its become one of the biggest, saddest, "nothing to see here's" of the modern
age of business. The surprise factor of these types of things is long gone. I
haven't even been able to be outraged since SCO... Now its just "meh". The
lawsuit is just another form of normal business friction, like taxes and OSHA.

